
“finally, now more than ever, women can buy our product” - edward
https://twitter.com/baraGodzilla/status/1258682943716782080
======
recrudesce
Very misleading, the video on that tweet cuts off before the whole "we've
given you 20 grand of real cash to see your invention come to life" part...

So yes, this is weird cos it's a "we've made a female version of the game",
but it's also "here's a load of cash to make your invention exist cos we
believe in you".

